# Would you date someone with different political views?



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I would but apparently there's people who don't. I've seen first hand when I was on dating sites that women will put 'no Tories (conservatives)' on their bios. Even though I'm no supporter of the UK Conservative party, I always disregarded those women due to their pettiness.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

It would really depend on how extreme their views were. 

If they were a normal functioning member of society who happened to lean a little right, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Depends on what they are tbh but I don't think it's petty at all. Political views are strongly influenced by personality and values which is a huge thing @RagnarLothbrok


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not in a million ****ing years.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Probably not. They don't have to share 100% of my views though, just some fundamental values and principles.


----------



## Sunb0urn (Feb 25, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Depends on what they are tbh but I don't think it's petty at all. Political views are strongly influenced by personality and values which is a huge thing @RagnarLothbrok


This. If our values are incompatible, we're going to clash either way. Might as well filter out at the start.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking at the girls I dated, I don't know the political views of some of them, but out of the ones whose political views I know they were all different from mine (some were Democrats when I am Republican, and the Republican ones were pro-American when I am pro-Russia). That didn't bother me at all. Perhaps its because, due to the fact that I am desperate, I was settling for other things that *did* bother me, such as dating girls without college education, dating girls that are overweight, and so forth; and thats why things like political views were on a background: I would gladly take a girl with *even more* different political views, if it means she is more educated.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

By no chance. 
* *




After I was blackmailed to vote for certain people and equally to go to their demonstrations (over years), by seeing so many relatives having to run away to other countries, after a relative was detained in a pacific protest while she was a victim but was accused of the contrary, after I have seen so many things, injustice, so much corruption, too many deaths... All coming from the same party/ideology, NO WAY! 



Just in case, no quoting please.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Depends on what they are tbh but I don't think it's petty at all. Political views are strongly influenced by personality and values which is a huge thing @RagnarLothbrok


Perhaps, but I suppose it also depends how seriously you are into politics and how much it matters. For instance, I am Eurosceptic and my girlfriend is a German Europhile and yet we have a lot of chemistry and similar personalities so we just agree to disagree.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

At last check, there were 6 other people in my county (out of 200,000) who are registered with the same political party as me. And I don't even agree with my party on everything. So I'd best accept differences of opinion to some degree. Not dating anyone with a slavish devotion to any ideology or leaders, or who laps up propaganda uncritically, though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure I would! It doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I don't give a ****, so yes I would date !


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes as long as we stay clear of political issues


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> I would but apparently there's people who don't. I've seen first hand when I was on dating sites that women will put *'no Tories (conservatives)' on their bios.* Even though I'm no supporter of the UK Conservative party, I always disregarded those women due to their pettiness.


that's cause some are probably in opposition to the benefits cap knowing they can't have 19 different kids by 19 different fathers and get 19 lots of child benefit for each one anymore.

buncha stupid commoner scroungers! get off your arse and stop watching jeremy klye and bargain hunt and opening your legs every five minutes and expect everyone else to pay for the mountain of howling kids you daft bint.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Of course not.


----------



## Sunb0urn (Feb 25, 2018)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Perhaps, but I suppose it also depends how seriously you are into politics and how much it matters. For instance, I am Eurosceptic and my girlfriend is a German Europhile and yet we have a lot of chemistry and similar personalities so we just agree to disagree.


yeah that makes sense, I think where these things truly become an issue is when it directly affects the people involved in the relationship. Sometimes it's just plain personal. Examples:

I occasionally smoke green. I don't want to date someone who thinks the state is justified in sending me to prison for it.

A woman thinks it is appropriate to have an abortion if she has an unwanted pregnancy. Her boyfriend disagrees. These two people probably shouldn't date because it is foreseeable how this can end in a disastrous situation where all involved are unhappy. (Note: am pro-choice)

One person in a relationship thinks their friends who are gay should be allowed to marry. The other does not, and often makes remarks about homosexuality being a disease. This results in embarrassment for their partner. Not okay.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I probably would. I usually don't want to hear women talk about politics anyway.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

Politics are morals, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## abiologicalblunder (Dec 22, 2017)

a categorical no. not only that, I would exclude anyone for whom the answer to this question is yes.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a moderate and, really, I just have a very high intolerance to views that are extremist. If they have any sort of views that are too far-right or too far-left I would be extremely deterred.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Really depends on what stances they hold and how they came to that conclusion. I am liberal but consider myself more moderate in some aspects so I feel like I could get along with a fair amount of people. But on some issues I care deeply about, I would not be able to stand being with someone who in the opposition... however I am always open to discussion and would insist the person explain why they think that. I guess I would give them a chance if they seemed reasonable enough.

Idk if other people feel this way but I care a lot more that we are both atheist than having the same exact political alignment, because I feel like that translates to a lot of issues I care about.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It doesn't have to be a 100% match, but voted for "no".


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I wish there was a 'within reason' option, it really depends how different, and in what way.

I wouldn't date a neo-nazi or a theocrat, we'd be fundamentally incompatible.

If the differences were smaller, or were more differences in theory rather than values then it could work out. I wouldn't rule out a social-democrat, anarchist, social-liberal, or simmilar.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Idk if other people feel this way but I care a lot more that we are both atheist than having the same exact political alignment, because I feel like that translates to a lot of issues I care about.


I don't think that does translate that well. There is a significant overlap in the online atheist community with misogyny and alt-right beliefs. Secularism tends to be left wing, but what you also end up with are the male libertarian-atheist crowd who use wild speculation about evolution to justify mistreatment of women rather than the bible. You can read about harassment at atheist events that women experience and the comments women speakers and youtube channels get.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

abiologicalblunder said:


> a categorical no. not only that, I would exclude anyone for whom the answer to this question is yes.


Yes, agree. Values are important and having similar values are what will keep the relationship together more than anything. You can have different hobbies, friends, etc, but if your values differ, it's a recipe for failure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Rachel NG said:


> I don't think that does translate that well. There is a significant overlap in the online atheist community with misogyny and alt-right beliefs. Secularism tends to be left wing, but what you also end up with are the male libertarian-atheist crowd who use wild speculation about evolution to justify mistreatment of women rather than the bible. You can read about harassment at atheist events that women experience and the comments women speakers and youtube channels get.


I was talking about prioritization of science and progression over dogma or tradition. If someone prioritizes blind faith over empirical evidence then I already know I can't reason with someone, we do not share the same basic priorities and probably won't come to the same conclusion on many issues (not just social justice) due to that rift.

Obviously I care about the well being of women but I already explained that I wouldn't mind if someone had differing opinions as long as they were within reason and I could understand how they came to that conclusion. Also I am not that interested in dating dudes right now anyway, I have been mainly pursuing women lately.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't care about politics or religion. What I care about is kindness. A jerk is a jerk is a jerk no matter what their beliefs.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You know not exactly politics at this stage but I'm a transhumanist postgenderist and I assume most people would see that as very threatening to humanity (and perhaps they should,) and wouldn't agree with that so yeah lol I wouldn't expect them to agree with me on that. But I imagine that'd be more a reason for them not to date me, than the other way around anyway.

It's unlikely that I'd in general date someone who was very far removed from me on most social issues, but some differences would be OK. If I feel like they are actively working to make the world a worse place based on my own subjective opinion then I'd obviously be pretty put off dating them. When it comes to political parties though well they're all fairly **** most of the time and don't really do much of what they say they will. But change is slow an incremental, until a war starts or something.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No. I might be able to be friends with them though.


----------



## MechanicallyMinded (Jul 17, 2017)

Of course if your so ignorant that you only believe your views are right than your just a sad lost person. If youve lost all sanity that everyone but your party is an enemy than suffer in your own stupidity 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

My dream is to live and f**k in an infinite echochamber, so obviously any views that differ from mine are totally unacceptable and would be punishable by death.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Aw! modern democracy... the game in which the players attempt to obtain poor people's votes and rich people's money under the pretense that they'll protect both groups from each other. Charming, really.

I don't think that I would not date anyone based on their political beliefs. As it is all a joke to me: left, right,liberalism, conservatism... all labels to keep the prole preoccupied in this absurd global reality show by making them think that they have a choice and can control their fates. But I would say that I would definitely be attracted to someone who sees past the bull*****!

Oh wait is that my own political view? :O


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

It really depends. If their political opinions are different than mine and they act high and mighty about it while being completely closed off to any thoughts and opinions that go against what they believe no matter how much sense they make - then no, I would not date them. 

As long as I find that they can back up their own opinions with things that make actual sense and can think for themselves all the while being respectful of the fact that I put a ton of objective thought into my own personal opinions, then sure, I don't care if we have some differences.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Slightly different maybe, very different no. Political affiliation is too closely linked to personality.

I have a very specific list of traits I am looking for in a partner, and being a total ****ing **** isn't on that list.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

MechanicallyMinded said:


> Of course if your so ignorant that you only believe your views are right than your just a sad lost person. If youve lost all sanity that everyone but your party is an enemy than suffer in your own stupidity
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


It isn't a question of believing your views are the only ones out there, but having a relationship with someone with significantly different views is not going to be easy and will lead to conflict, and there's nothing stupid about not doing so. You can still accept there are different views without getting into a relationship with someone on the other end of the spectrum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

No Tories!!!
thank you


----------



## MechanicallyMinded (Jul 17, 2017)

caveman8 said:


> It isn't a question of believing your views are the only ones out there, but having a relationship with someone with significantly different views is not going to be easy and will lead to conflict, and there's nothing stupid about not doing so. You can still accept there are different views without getting into a relationship with someone on the other end of the spectrum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm just too open minded, I really don't see a situation where mismatched political views would cause that much conflict. Do you have a example of how that would cause an issue so great it would mess up the relationship. I'm a libertarian by the way if that helps your argument

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty liberal but far from being PC. I'd like to avoid republicans and libertarians. Where I live now republicans are few and far between. More libertarians running around though.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I could handle someone who was economically conservative. No to the rest because if they can't think critically I just won't respect them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MechanicallyMinded said:


> Maybe I'm just too open minded, I really don't see a situation where mismatched political views would cause that much conflict. Do you have a example of how that would cause an issue so great it would mess up the relationship. I'm a libertarian by the way if that helps your argument
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Will depend on how strongly each person feels about their views. If someone becomes visibly upset at the thought of abortion then they probably won't feel great when their partner discusses with passion how much they believe in pro choice. That can account for an almost infinite amount of examples. If a couple has differing views but are blase about those views then they'll probably get along fine.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

MechanicallyMinded said:


> Maybe I'm just too open minded, I really don't see a situation where mismatched political views would cause that much conflict. Do you have a example of how that would cause an issue so great it would mess up the relationship. I'm a libertarian by the way if that helps your argument
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


You vote Hillary, she votes Trump.

Now, I suppose if we're talking casual dating, nothing serious, that could work. But anything for a longer term relationship, it's going to be hard. Political views tend to equate with life values, and best you have someone with a similar outlook. Doesn't mean you agree on everything, but an ardent dem and ardent republican probably aren't going to work long-term.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't. Political views typically speak deeply about personal beliefs and values. Not always, but most of the time. And for the healthy, hopefully long term relationship I'm looking for, similar beliefs and values (which inform our way of being and interacting in the world) are hugely important.


----------



## MechanicallyMinded (Jul 17, 2017)

AussiePea said:


> Will depend on how strongly each person feels about their views. If someone becomes visibly upset at the thought of abortion then they probably won't feel great when their partner discusses with passion how much they believe in pro choice. That can account for an almost infinite amount of examples. If a couple has differing views but are blase about those views then they'll probably get along fine.


That's sort of what I was thinking I guess I mean if your with someone seriously I imagine those conversations already took place, and I guess for me personally I am very accepting of a partner with differing views. But I suppose if they were super hardcore about it than it could be an issue because I like to talk things out to find the "best" ideas if I can.

But I guess honestly if any girl or guy was super hardcore onto one party and ONLY that party than that would be a turn off for me anyways. And I imagine like you said that it would show through their character very quickly.

However if they we're a totally different mindset but also open minded I think it would be totally fine even if we didn't agree on things like abortion, guns, or immigration (biggest hot topics I can think of right now).

And honestly that would be a big plus in my dating book if they were like that. I love a partner who can challenge my opinions and make me think. It's only an issue when they tell you that your morally corupt. But I guess that's the point your sort of making is possible

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I would be cautious about dating someone with any kind of strong political views. Politics seems to attract a certain combative type who views it as a street fight where they get to bludgeon people instead of working with them to improve society.

If they're sensible, open-minded people who are capable of having a civilized conversation, sure. Having a difference of opinions is not a deal-breaker. I wouldn't be interested in someone who copes with their misery by raging at strangers on the internet though.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

So long as they're not a freaking psycho lol

I hate politics.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It really depends. Theoretically, sure; they're 'just' political values, after all. Practically, however.. perhaps not. Political views aren't in a black hole, they are influenced by aspects of one's upbringing and personality. There's more to political values than the sum of their parts.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

komorikun said:


> I'm pretty liberal but far from being PC. I'd like to avoid republicans and libertarians. Where I live now republicans are few and far between. More libertarians running around though.


It's a shame you'd avoid libertarians. Most are very socially liberal, they just don't want government involvement in running our lives beyond basic constitutional mandates.


----------



## Zcb310 (Mar 17, 2018)

As long as she doesn't shove her views down my throat 24/7, I don't care.


----------

